# HELLO EVERYONE!!



## floorguy (Sep 22, 2019)

Thank you for allowing me to come and hopefully expand my knowledge of the craft.  I am 32 years old and will find out Monday if I can begin my entered apprentice.  When I was around 4 years old, my family’s home caught on fire while out at dinner.  Being that age, all i knew was that somebody had helped my mom get us groceries, clothes, and a new residence.  As I grew up, every time we would pass a Shriner, my mother would make the comment, “ALWAYS give money to these men”!!  I never knew or understood why, but I obeyed.  This sounds very cheesy, but since I was around 16 years old, even a little before in history class, anytime I would see the square and compass, I felt as if something ran over me.  It’s hard to explain. Never really sought much info on the meaning of the symbol.  As I got older, I became more and more curious.  One day my mother was going through her closet and getting rid of things.  She found a box in there that was full of her fathers trinkets and keepsakes.  She told me I could have the box if I promised to take good care of it.  When I got home, I went through the box and found lots of Masonic jewelry, including shrine, knights Templar, Scottish rite, and all of his naval stuff.  It instantly dawned on me after all those years, “is this why someone helped us after the fire, and why my mother always told me to donate to them guys in the funny hats”??   Now I wanted to be a mason.  At 26 years old, a buddy and me received a petition and filled it out.  The day I was to turn in my petition, I was let go from my current job.  I decided not to go through with it because I felt I should be able to show I provide for my family.   My buddy went through and is currently active in the lodge.  For six years I read multiple things every now and then but never filled another one out, mainly because the opportunity never really presented itself.  I coach little league baseball every year and a guy I have known for a long time asked if he could help me coach because his boy was playing.  One day I noticed his ring and went for it.  He instantly got me a petition and I got my signature, and turned in.  NOTHING since April.  Not one word from anyone.   At first I was so excited and then slowly got bummed out about it, thinking, “did I really not get chosen to be a brother”?  Last Friday night, I’m at dinner with my wife and two children.  She tells me “that guy over there keeps staring at me”.  We live in a small town so she knew the wife and i knew of the guy.  They got up and left and out of nowhere the guy was right beside me asking what days I was off this week.  I was finally approached my the investigation committee.  He told me that they would be in touch. The next day, a guy showed up and my office and talked to my bosses (husband and wife) about me and when I got back from the bank, he talked to me and said we would meet at the lodge on Wednesday.  I went to that meeting and it went great.  They really wanted to make sure I wasn’t going to become master mason and not attend anymore meetings afterwards.  They told me they do the concession stand for the high school football games and asked if I would like to come meet some of the people and help out.  I went last night and it was awesome. I did great selling the stuff and felt like I did a great job helping out.  They pulled me outside and said they would like for me and my family to come to dinner Monday night and afterwards when we left, they would vote on my acceptance to start.  With all that being said, I AM ECSTATIC!!!! Words can not describe the feelings I have.  I want to stress to them so bad that I feel I will be so successful with this and want to be a great member of my small southern community.  I can’t wait to update Monday night once I get the word.  Any advice is greatly appreciated, and I hope I can continue to talk and learn from all of you.  Thank you for having me and I’m sorry this was so long.  I had a lot to say.  


‘Floored Em’


----------



## Matt L (Sep 22, 2019)

Good luck , I'm sure you made a great impression.  Keep us informed of your progress.   Just be yourself at the lodge, enjoy the experience.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 23, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## floorguy (Sep 23, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum. Please keep us updated on your progress.




got invited to dinner before they had their meeting where they were supposed to vote after.   I am happy to say I just received a phone call that said, YOU’RE IN!!!!!!!

I am beyond excstatic!!!!!


‘Floored Em’


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 24, 2019)

floorguy said:


> got invited to dinner before they had their meeting where they were supposed to vote after. I am happy to say I just received a phone call that said, YOU’RE IN!!!!!!!
> 
> I am beyond excstatic!!!!!


Great! Congratulations!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 25, 2019)

Congrats!

Are you joining the Shriners or starting your Masonic journey as an EA?


----------



## Chaz (Sep 25, 2019)

Sounds like quite a journey, congratulations and welcome to the craft!


----------



## floorguy (Sep 25, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Are you joining the Shriners or starting your Masonic journey as an EA?



EA


‘Floored Em’


----------



## Soheil (Sep 27, 2019)

hi all
im very glad to be here,
my journey on freemasonry begins with  research on occult sciences ,
and with occult books related to music,
as a musician I see change in my vision and thoughts and mentality.

I read regulary and practice

I like to read more about freemasonry
and find good resources,

I also have an big library archive, near 20gb
if you want any book I can share them to you,


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 27, 2019)

Congratulations and keep us informed on your journey!
Mike


----------



## Bloke (Sep 30, 2019)

Lovely story and enjoy the journey !

(That said, when you are an experienced Freemason several years hence, and heaven forbid a Secretary like me and several others here, think back this and about being "bummed"... (left in the dark so long).. and keep in touch with any applicant to your lodge.)


----------



## floorguy (Oct 3, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Lovely story and enjoy the journey !
> 
> (That said, when you are an experienced Freemason several years hence, and heaven forbid a Secretary like me and several others here, think back this and about being "bummed"... (left in the dark so long).. and keep in touch with any applicant to your lodge.)



DEFINITELY 


‘Floored Em’


----------



## floorguy (Nov 3, 2022)

Soheil said:


> hi all
> im very glad to be here,
> my journey on freemasonry begins with research on occult sciences ,
> and with occult books related to music,
> ...



Unfortunately I just seen this. I would love to have some 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## coachn (Nov 3, 2022)




----------

